# Wanted - Kitchen Floor tiler near Tamworth



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi all,

We're looking to have our kitchen floor tiled in the near future.

Does anyone know of a quality, reliable tiler that we could ask for a quote.

Thanks in advance.

Andy.


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

I can't help with any recommendations I'm afraid, but I can tell the story of our en-suite wet room.

We asked a family friend for a quote to tile the floor partway through the build (it's about 12'x7') and were quoted a week to a week and a half for two blokes, so 10-15 man days. Assuming a day rate of £200 (could easily be more), that would have been £2-3K in labour alone.

Having tiled the floor of the conservatory previously I decided to have a go myself - probably took me about 2-3 man days to do it, and that's with very little experience. The key to getting it all level is to use a tile wedge levelling system and to take your time, working in small areas. There's lots of options around wedge levelling systems, but this is the system I bought, albeit the applicator tool is a different style now.


----------

